# Which version to download?



## Ashkun (Sep 27, 2012)

I was using Ubuntu 12.04  and now I want to be more in linux and want to go for FreeBSD, so which version do you people recommend me to download?  

Let me know, thanks  I am new to this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2012)

If you want to be "more in Linux", don't download FreeBSD. *FreeBSD is not Linux.*


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2012)

Lesson number 1, FreeBSD is NOT a Linux!

Lesson number 2, FreeBSD is NOT a Linux!

Try the latest release candidate, 9.1.


----------



## Ashkun (Sep 27, 2012)

I really want to learn please, help me out.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2012)

FreeBSD is not Linux. Is that clear now?


----------



## Ashkun (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah that's clear, but I want to learn.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2012)

Perhaps read line number 3 of my previous post?


----------



## jjthomas (Sep 27, 2012)

If you want to learn Linux, get Slackware.  That is what I did.  If you want to learn FreeBSD, get 9.1.  I'm moving to FreeBSD and I'm installing 9.0.  The computer is "Production Server" and has to be reliable, so 9.1 is not for me.

I tried FreeBSD a couple of years ago and had a video issue that has since been solved.

If you google FreeBSD vs Linux, you will find several well written articles comparing the differences between the two.

To add to what is said above, backup your data, /etc directory and install FreeBSD. 

Oh and most importantly, read the documentation.  One thing that FreeBSD has is excellent documentation.  If you read the documentation you will have a FreeBSD running without asking a single question.  

-JJ


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2012)

The initial post looks like a translation problem to me.

If you expect a graphical user interface immediately after install, install PC-BSD.

For a plain FreeBSD install, I recommend one of the 9-STABLE snapshots from https://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/.  For 32-bit i386, download one of the i386 versions.  For 64-bit, even with an Intel processor, get one of the amd64 versions.


----------



## throAU (Sep 28, 2012)

Yup.

If you're wanting an easy entry to FreeBSD, I'd suggest PC-BSD - the installer will be more familiar to you coming from Ubuntu - and the documentation for PC-BSD is actually very good.

Once you've become a little more comfortable, give FreeBSD a shot.

If you're planning to run it as a desktop, PC-BSD is a pretty good starting point and not too far off what you'd end up manually configuring with FreeBSD anyway.

If you're building a server, installing FreeBSD is far preferable as you can install only what you actually need.


----------

